

How Mass BitTorrent Lawsuits Turn Low-Budget Movies Into Big Bucks - kerben
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/03/bittorrent/

======
AdamTReineke
Can't wait for US courts to figure out that IP addresses aren't people.
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/court-
confir...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/court-confirms-ip-
addresses-arent-people-and-p2p-lawyers-know-it.ars)

~~~
wmf
IP addresses don't _necessarily_ map to people, but we should be wary of
creating a massive "get out of court free" loophole.

~~~
burgerbrain
Why?

------
nkassis
If you are suing 5000 people could they not pool up resources and get a good
legal team? I think this might play against the studios in this case, it's
large enough that it might start getting real media attention and maybe just
maybe some senators would see this a vote grabbing opportunity.

~~~
nickolai
If I read this correctly, the "business model" is largely based on nobody
wanting to go public about downloading that kind of movies.

------
kylelibra
This is like the RIAA asking LimeWire for $75 Trillion.

------
Estragon
Where is wired getting the list of IP addresses they're using for their "IP
detective" app?

    
    
      http://admintools.wired.com:8080/lawsuit_app/
    

EDIT: Oh, it's from this PDF:

    
    
      http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatlevel/2011/03/openmind.pdf

------
Jun8
Interesting concept, more of a PR ploy probably. Actually this is a good
thing, will show the ridiculousness of such tactics.

On another note, "Openmind Solutions Does 1-2925" would make an interesting
adult film title.

------
unexpected
This is not real. This is another April Fool's Joke.

~~~
burgerbrain
Are you sure? The timestamp on the article is "March 31, 2011 | 2:36 pm"
which, unless they botched timezones, is pretty absurdly early to post an
april first joke.

Also, the content is not at all surprising...

~~~
unexpected
I'm skeptical - this lawsuit was filed on March 7, 2011, but the only time you
hear about it is now?

There's nothing on their website about their lawsuit, additionally, if you
google around for it, the only thing on it is this Wired article.

